# Got a letter from FORD!!!



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Here's an update on my 2003 f350 supercab xlt psd. tHE FORD disputement board has decided to make ford buy back or replace the vehicle. Due to the fact i had problems since almost day one, the mileage i put on it is negligible and wont count. I am to recieve my full payment back from ford. Now to start the truck process are over again.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Pat

Glad to hear some progress had been made.

Rick


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Ford did screw up and put the 6L on the market way to early. I wouldn't knock a Ford tho because of it. Just let em work the bugs out of that new model.

I have 157K miles on my 2000 7.3L some of them are hard miles to. Virtually no problems with it.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Good news!
Let's hope your next truck works out better for you.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Glad to hear you are getting somewhere finally.  Will the new truck be a Ford again or another namebrand? Im guessing if you go Ford again, you are gonna want a gas engine this time? Like said above, I too think the 6.0L diesel will be a good engine once all the bugs are worked out, but who knows when that will be though. Ill say this for it though, it is alot quieter than the older 7.3 PSD when you hear one drive by. They should have kept the 7.3L in there. I never really heard any bad things about those. Mike


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Excellent Pat! Im glad to hear they are finally giving you what you deserve. So what are you going to buy now?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

> So what are you going to buy now?


Just be careful, stay away from Dodge/Cummins. I hear the interiors give off fumes that make the desire for power and speed irresistible!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

. LOL at Pelican. I was going to mention the new Dodges are really sweet. .They have been proving to be real reliable too.The HO Cummins is the icing on the cake.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

He can't buy the HO in Mass.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Ive back to sq one i love the fords with the big mirrors and sitting up high etc. I need to find an 03 get a big rebate, gmc and chevy has $5250 in rebates now so thats looking nice dodge has $2500. I dont know what cab configuration or bed size this is so much of a headache again any thoughts?


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*starting over !*

You have the fun of choosing all over again . Its really to bad that we in Massaschusetts cant buy the HO Cummins . Its worth finding a slightly used one in another state and registering it here . I think that can be done ?


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Bwhite from what I've heard you can't register any HO here, new or used.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Pat you should look at the gmc's they have some nice features plus the insentives .Does not sit as high as the ford but it comfortable.plus they must have all the bug out of the D-Maxes by know.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pelican _
> *Just be careful, stay away from Dodge/Cummins. I hear the interiors give off fumes that make the desire for power and speed irresistible! *


So that's what my problem is ! 

Back on topic now.Even a SO Cummins has plenty of power,and there are still lots of options to add more.Ford seems to be doing better now with the 6.0L's,asmost of the newer ones coming off the line are having fewer problems.I'd still be hesitant though to buy another one.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Pat,

Any name brand dealer can do a dealer network search. For instance I'll use Ford, since I went thru this for my truck.

Just like ordering a truck, I listed everything I consider I needed on a new truck, the information was entered in to a search of all Ford dealers in the U.S. (48 states).

2 matches were found for the truck I considered items I needed and no mathces were found for the truck I considered I'd like to have.

Dealer made the trade, I got my truck.

Good Luck & keep us posted as to what new truck you get.

Rick


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Pat its good to hear your finally getting everything settled. Stay with ford. in my opinion they make the best looking and running truck built. The dodges are nice looking trucks and are great running trucks with the cummins in them.Chevy and Gmc are options but look at ford and dodge before you go that route


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

It's good to hear that it is getting worked out. I have to back up Roosters advice on doing the search. My dad bought his 02 ram that way, and it was there within the week. They also told him a price 3,000 less than it was, so he got the 3 grand off the sticker price. Good Luck:salute:


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Decisions decisions. 
Well i narrowed down my search. I test drove a gmc 04 ext. cab with the duramax. I liked the exterior black/gray color. That was all. The rest of the truck i absolutely can not deal with its not for me. While there i met the dealers daughter and she turned out to be an executive for the Ford Motor Company. I had a good laugh she told me they are being very giving in their buy backs with the 6.0l psd since they want to keep ford customers. Then i test drove a dodge with the cummins. Sweet ass truck and they cover you for a plow with the crew cab long bed. I think ill be getting an 03 2500 quad cab laramie with long bed 4*4 and the cummins. Total price will be about $32k after rebates. Not too shabby. 
I am going to another ford dealer today and telling him i need a 7.3l. My uncle's brother is a dealer on the west coast and said if he found one he ' d ship it so i guess they are still out there somewhere. Now just to pick a color.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

You'll love the Dodge,go for it.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Pat, Id take the Cummins over the 7.3L PSD ,its the better powertrain IMO. Try to get the 3500 SRW if you can,same truck,some mnor tire/spring differences,just more legal payload.


----------



## Plow Dak (Jan 14, 2003)

*Ye Ha Our's is gone too*

Ford just took a 550 flatbed 6.0 back from a local towing company after the 14th time it broke down. The owners took a hit on the return but it was worth it. A new International is arriving tomorrow. Good luck Pat on your new ride no matter what you decide to go with..


----------

